# Apple and BMW team up to produce car audio device



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/ipod/bmw/

http://www.bmwusa.com/ipod

Only available for model year 2002, 2003 and 2004 BMW3 Series; Z4 Roadster; X3 and X5 SAV; and MINI models. Not available on vehicles with navigation system, CD changer, DSP cassette player or satellite radio. Installation performed by authorized BMW and BMW SAV centers only. Third-generation iPod (software 2.2 or later) or iPod mini (software 1.1 or later)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

intex98 said:


> Not available on vehicles with navigation system


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

*ipod your BMW*

http://www.bmwusa.com/ipod

Apple & BMW Unveil the First Seamless Integration of iPod and Car Audio System

CUPERTINO, Calif. and WOODCLIFF LAKE, N.J., June 21 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Apple® and BMW Group today announced the BMW iPod® Adapter, the first seamless integration between iPod and a car audio system. The new system developed by Apple and BMW enables drivers to seamlessly use their iPod in BMW's 3 Series, Z4 Roadster, X3 and X5 Sports Activity Vehicles and MINI Cooper by simply plugging their iPod into a cable located in the car's glove compartment. With the iPod safely located in the glove compartment and powered by the car's battery, drivers can now enjoy high fidelity sound through their car's stereo system and control their iPod using the standard buttons on their BMW or MINI steering wheel

_Threads merged. Alex Baumann_


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


>


My feelings exactly. WTF!?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

intex98 said:


> Not available on vehicles with navigation system..


 :tsk: :tsk:

So wrong


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Technic said:


> While Apple is taking care of the BMW iPod adapter, can they take a look at the iDrive, please? :eeps:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I don't think the "aux input" is available for the nav equipped cars either, but people made that work easily enough. I think there is a good chance someone will hack their way around this.

--nw


----------



## Jack1000 (May 4, 2004)

*Might be of interest*

Don't know if this has been posted yet,

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=581&e=1&u=/nm/20040621/tc_nm/tech_apple_bmw_dc


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

Definitely getting an iPod now! 

Links...

http://www.bmwusa.com/ipod - BMW Information
http://www.apple.com/ipod/bmw/ad - TV Ad


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello Jack,

yes it's been posted. I'll move it to the big thread and merge it


----------



## kbs (Jun 5, 2003)

intex98 said:


> Not available on vehicles with navigation system


Can anyone postulate on why this might be the case? 
(ie. what is the technical hurdle to this? It sounds like a straight-up CD changer interface.)

edit: Maybe there isn't room behind the NAV head unit for the extra electronics needed?


----------



## Justindo (Nov 23, 2002)

Is it safe to assume that this will work with the 2002+ M3?


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

*How To iPod Your BMW*

From http://www.bmwusa.com/iPod

Pricing & Availability 
The BMW iPod Adapter is available for the MSRP of $149.00 (US) plus installation cost, and will be officially available for customers to purchase at BMW centers as of July 12, 2004 for 2002, 2003 and 2004 BMW models: X3, X5, Z4 and 3 Series. The MINI Adapters will be available later this summer. Consumers should check with their BMW or MINI centers for specific application restrictions or log onto www.ipodyourbmw.com. Installation is performed by authorized BMW and MINI centers only. iPod mini and iPod for Mac and Windows is sold separately, and is available in the U.S. through the Apple Store ( www.apple.com ), Apple's retail stores and Apple Authorized Resellers. The iPod mini is available for a suggested retail price of $249 (US); the 15GB iPod is available for $299 (US), the 20GB iPod is available for$399 (US), and the 40GB iPod is available for $499 (US). Please visit www.ipodyourbmw.com for additional information.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Featured at www.apple.com


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

ChadS said:


> What I am interested in is the part that says _"device will also allow users to view playlists or song tracks". _I wonder if that means that the playlists will be viewable on the nav screen. Also I assume that this kit will probably also show the song name on the radio display which is something that Dension ice>Link doesn't do.


You have to make special playlists on your iPod called BMW1 through BMW5. You then access these as if they were CD changer discs.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

I will be calling my dealer in July to get this installed.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

According to the info at BMW's site, the device will not work with the Z4 with premium sound. Anybody have any idea why it would work for the 3 Series and not the Z4?


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

So for those of us who recently got the aux audio input and Belkin auto kit to play their iPod through the stock HU? All those bucks we spent?? :flush:  I wonder if we'll get some sort of discount or credit. Yeah right....  

Still, the streamlined connection plus ability to control tracks/playlists from the steering wheel? I'll probably upgrade in a month.


----------



## halsnook (Jun 16, 2003)

So is there any technical reason this can't be implemented on pre-02 3-series? I would think it would work much the same way as the ICElink, which is available for all 3-series as far as I know.

Kinda bummed...I have a `99 and was pretty excited when I first read about this.

Hal


----------



## barrycp (Apr 25, 2004)

The ipod adapter will not work with Navigation. That seems like a big oversight.


----------



## kbs (Jun 5, 2003)

barrycp said:


> The ipod adapter will not work with Navigation. That seems like a big oversight.


I'd still like to hear the technical explanation for this... any ideas out there?

:dunno:


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

Does the BMW head unit only recognize up to 99 tracks? For example, if the ipod can hold 10,000 songs can you put 2,000 songs per playlist? Even if it can only handle 99 tracks per playlists that's still a lot of songs. (495 songs) Never know if I might take a really really long road trip though... :bigpimp:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

_The adapter must be installed by authorized BMW and MINI centers only, the companies said. The device will be available at BMW centers starting July 12, for 2002, 2003 and 2004 models. The adapter for the Mini will be available later this summer, the companies said. _

:thumbdwn: 

No thanks I would rather install it myself... $150 for the kit (that's ok) then probably another $150 to the dealer (not ok)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Can one of the mods merge the 2 or 3 active iPod threads?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Can one of the mods merge the 2 or 3 active iPod threads?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

elbert said:


>


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> _The adapter must be installed by authorized BMW and MINI centers only, the companies said. The device will be available at BMW centers starting July 12, for 2002, 2003 and 2004 models. The adapter for the Mini will be available later this summer, the companies said. _
> 
> :thumbdwn:
> 
> No thanks I would rather install it myself... $150 for the kit (that's ok) then probably another $150 to the dealer (not ok)


I can't imagine that they will be enforcing that. They probably mean that you can't buy it from The Good Guys and have them install it. I expect Circle and Pacific BMW will be selling it on the web, just like every other part that BMW sells.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

elbert said:


>


the only ipod thread that i care to read now is one that says that bmw/apple has released a version that works on my '00 e46!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Mr. E said:


> I expect Circle and Pacific BMW will be selling it on the web, just like every other part that BMW sells.


Actually, that is what I am hoping; my evil twin must have been talking before!


----------

